# Another Kettle Sourdough



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 24, 2021)

Made another this morning. This is a long process.

Hey i'm still learning.


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 24, 2021)

Looks good to me . Great color .


----------



## Wurstmeister (Mar 24, 2021)

Good looking loaf of bread.  Just the right smooth color. Definitely would not last long in my kitchen.


----------



## robrpb (Mar 24, 2021)

I'm impressed. What's your secret to such a fine looking loaf, especially on a kettle?


----------



## pushok2018 (Mar 24, 2021)

Looks very nice to me! Great job!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 24, 2021)

Nice
What plans do you have for a sammie?

Warren


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 24, 2021)

Looks great.  What your process?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 24, 2021)

This loaf turned out pretty good. Taste good and dont have that filler taste.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 24, 2021)

HalfSmoked said:


> Nice
> What plans do you have for a sammie?
> 
> Warren


I think im just going to toast some and some with cream cheese.


----------



## thirdeye (Mar 24, 2021)

Mrs ~t~ cooks sourdough bread in a Dutch oven too, your's looks just great.   We noticed some very fine cracking in the internal enamel after a year or so, and it sounds like that can happen.... so just a heads up.   My other Dutch oven is too large so we're just going to ride it out.


----------



## JLeonard (Mar 24, 2021)

Looks darn good! Only thing missing is me with a bread knife and butter waiting on a slice of that. Love making some bread in the DO.
Jim


----------



## Fueling Around (Mar 24, 2021)

Oh the smell of fresh baked bread.
Made the neighbors drool I'm sure


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 24, 2021)

SWFLsmkr1 said:


> I think im just going to toast some and some with cream cheese.



That will work but even better with some Pa Apple Butter.

Warren


----------



## forktender (Mar 24, 2021)

Great looking loaf a touch light in color for my liking I had to add malt to get the color I was looking for in my bread and pizza doughs.
Add a tsp of this to your dry before mixing to get that nice caramel  sourdough bread color.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 24, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> Mrs ~t~ cooks sourdough bread in a Dutch oven too, your's looks just great.   We noticed some very fine cracking in the internal enamel after a year or so, and it sounds like that can happen.... so just a heads up.   My other Dutch oven is too large so we're just going to ride it out.


I have 2 smaller coated DO coming and a silicone baking lift out.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 24, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Looks great.  What your process?


I follow a friends process, she is in the UK.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 25, 2021)

Thanks for the like Rick it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 25, 2021)

My wife bought me a new bread cooker.







Just rinse and wipe dry, no scrubbing or soap.


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 25, 2021)

I like that . What size loaf does it make . 10 or 12 inch round ?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 26, 2021)

It will do both.

The middle. Looks good and taste like sourdough.


----------

